# اقتراح من أجل الترانيم



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح معكم
لما أريد أبحث عن ترنيمة معينة أدوخ بقسم الترانيم بشان هيك عندي اقتراح يا ريت يكون في قسم فرعي لقسم الترانيم ويكون كل فنان (أو فريق ترانيم...الخ) له موضوع واحد فقط  وتكون  المشاركات مفتوحة فقط لإضافة ألبومات جديدة لنفس الفنان وليست للشكر، مثلا ينشئ موضوع لفريق الحياة الأفضل (موضوع واحد لا أكثر لنفس الفريق) كل المشاركات تكون فقط ألبومات لفريق الحياة الأفضل  وهيك الي بدوا عشان الشكر ممكن يحط نفس المشاركة في مكان الترانيم الرئيسي، عشان يكون سهل علينا أن نصل لمرنمين معينين، ونعمة الرب تشملكم سلام.


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا أي ألبوم جديد لفنان أسمه موجود سابقا يضاف إلى هذا الموضوع ولا يفتح موضوع تاني


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*يعني فهرس للترانيم *


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مش للترانيم، للمرنم، يعني أنا بدور على ترانيم لوديع الصافي، يكون في موضوع واحد لوديع الصافي وداخل الموضوع كل ترانيم وديع الصافي ولا يفتحوا موضوع تاني باسم وديع الصافي وأي اضافة لوديع الصافي توضع داخل هذا الموضوع،
بمعنى أسهل لكل فنان أو مجموعة أو.. يكون موضوع واحد بس والألبومات المضافة حديثا تضاف داخل الموضوع كمشاركة. وهيك تكون فهرسة للمرنم وليست للترانيم.(لكل فنان موضوع واحد فقط ييتجدد بالمشاركات).


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 ديسمبر 2008)

> (لكل فنان موضوع واحد فقط ييتجدد بالمشاركات).


على اعتقادى ان مش كل مرنم هنعرف نعمله موضوع خاص علشان فيه الاف المرنمين بس اكيد ممكن يتعمل للمرنمين المشهورين
وموجود برضك فى قسم الترانيم  موضوع لفرست الشرايط للمرنمين بس ده من 22/10 فممكن نطلب من كوبكوب وجو انهم يزودو الشرايط الجديده وده هيكون مساعه للجميع جميع الشرايط الموجوده بالمنتدى حتى 22/10
​


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

أكيد أنا قصدي للمرنمين المشهورين وكمان فكرتك كويسة
 شكرا لكي يا فراشة ولكي آخي MovieMaker الرب يبارك حياتكم :16_14_20::16_14_20:​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 ديسمبر 2008)

هلى العموم يا فؤاد احنا فى منتدى الترانيم قربنا نعمل هنبدء نعمل موضوع متكامل على الشرايط الموجوده بالمنتدى من اول يوم 23/10/2008
وشكراا ليك على اقتراحك الى فتح ازهنا لعمل فهرس للشرايط​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*طيب اقتراح حلو وبما انها فكرتك*

*تقدر تفتح موضوع وتقول فية ترانيم المرنم فلان*

*وتجمع فيها كل ترانيمة*

*وهاكذا مع كل المرنمين*


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا جييييييييت *
*فكرة جميلة جدا *
*ابعتوها للزعيم *
*looool*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بس الكينج بتاع الترانيم اهو جة وعجبتة الفكرة

اتكل على الله

بس اوعى تروح للزعيم

اعمل زي مابقولك افتح انت موضوع جديد لكل مرنم وجمع فية ترانيمة

الله يوفقك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر لكم جميعا ولإهتمامكم
بس مش بظن انو ممكن ينفع أحط الموضوع بقسم الترانيم، لأني إذا حطيت الموضوع هتكون أغلب المشاركات شكرا شكرا شكرا شكر...ا إلخ  الي أنا قاصدو القسم هذا لا تكون في مشاركات إلا لإضافة أغنية أو ألبوم جديد لنفس الفنان فقط. وممكن ينزل نفس الترنيمة أو الألبوم في قسم الترانيم الرسمي عشان الشكر.


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 ديسمبر 2008)

طب انا قربت اخلص فهرس عن الشاريط الموجوده فى القسم و هحط اسم كل مرنم والشرايط الموجوده ليه فى المنتدى وبكده يكون فهرس للمرنمين وللشرايط؟​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> طب انا قربت اخلص فهرس عن الشاريط الموجوده فى القسم و هحط اسم كل مرنم والشرايط الموجوده ليه فى المنتدى وبكده يكون فهرس للمرنمين وللشرايط؟​


رائع جدا ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> طب انا قربت اخلص فهرس عن الشاريط الموجوده فى القسم و هحط اسم كل مرنم والشرايط الموجوده ليه فى المنتدى وبكده يكون فهرس للمرنمين وللشرايط؟​



ربنا يبارك في تعبك، عملك جبار
أنا شايف انك لو فتحت القسم ده وحطيت فيه المرنمين كل واحد بموضوع ممكن تريح حالك بالمستقبل لأن أي ترنيمة جديدة أو ألبوم جديد يضاف فقط وبسهولة إلى الموضوع.
سامحونياليوم  النت عندي بطيء كتير مش عارف ليه عشان هيك أنا بتأخر بالرد


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

على فكرة استاذي MovieMaker ممكن يكون بالقسم ده موضوع مثبت فيه أسامي المرنمين بحسب الأحرف الأبجدية (ترتيبها سهل جدا بالكمبيوتر) وهيك يكفي ان ندخل الموضوع ونختار المرنم فننتقل إلى الموضوع لنضيف ترنيمة أو نحمل منه ببساطة، وعدد المرنمين ممكن يكون صعب بالبداية بس بعدين بيصير سهل جدا، يعني التعب يكون في البداية فقط ،سلام المسيح


----------



## cobcob (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاقتراح ده جميل فعلا وعملى
بس هل هانقدر نقنع كل عضو انه مايعملش موضوع مستقل
ده أحيانا بيكون فى شريط موجود على المنتدى 
وييجى عضو يحط ترنيمة من نفس الشريط ​*


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *الاقتراح ده جميل فعلا وعملى
> بس هل هانقدر نقنع كل عضو انه مايعملش موضوع مستقل
> ده أحيانا بيكون فى شريط موجود على المنتدى
> وييجى عضو يحط ترنيمة من نفس الشريط ​*



مش مهم ان كل عضو بيحط 
في بعض الأعضاء ممكن يحطوا والبعض لاء
بس هيك بيكون سهل جدا من المشرف انو يضيف الترانيم الجديدة في مكانها المناسب
أساسا أنا بشوف انهم بيتعبوا كتير في محاولة تجميعها وترتيبها بالطريقة بتاعتهم هلا.
وحتى لو كرروا الترانيم في قسم الترانيم العادي مفيش مشكلة 
المهم ان الترانيم تكون موجودة ومرتبة في قسم خاص بها.​


----------



## cobcob (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*فكرة انشاء قسم منفصل
اعتقد انها هتكون صعبة
بس المتاح حاليا اننا نهتم بالفهرس
وده اللى moviemaker بيعملو وربنا يعوضو
وبالنسبة للمرنمين
هو فى موضوعات لكذا مرنم زى ماهر فايز زياد شحادة و ليديا شديد 
وموضوعات لفرق وكورالات زى الحياة الافضل والقطيع الصغير وئيؤطوكوس
ممكن نكمل مجموعة مجموعات تانية بنفس الطريقة مع وضع لينكات فى الفهرس اللى هايكون مثبت*


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يبارككم ويعوض تعبكم إلى الأمام :ab4:​


----------



## fouad78 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *الاقتراح ده جميل فعلا وعملى
> بس هل هانقدر نقنع كل عضو انه مايعملش موضوع مستقل
> ده أحيانا بيكون فى شريط موجود على المنتدى
> وييجى عضو يحط ترنيمة من نفس الشريط ​*



أنا آسف قريت بسرعة في البداية، ممكن المشرف يعدل أي خطأ من العضو​


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2008)

تقسيم قسم الترانيم بحسب المرنمين و الفرق خطوة مستقبلية سنقوم بتحقيقها في المستقبل..


----------



## fouad78 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا زعيم الرب يباركك وكل المشرفين بهذا المنتدى​


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع الرائع ربنا يعوضك​


----------

